# how much is a q of weed?



## ToPeKOmsI (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello evry1,
I was wondering what a quarter oz is supposed to weigh  with the baggie. My thinking is 8. Well any way hopefully my indoor grow produces for me. So I can save some cash..... I spend alot of money on the stuff.

I got 7 white widows in flower... looking good to. I will start me a grow journal when my camera gets here. The widows are Nirvana btw got them from the Doc....  


later


----------



## Mutt (Jan 2, 2007)

weigh a nickel ($0.05) man. 
thus the term a nickel bag. 
used it to calibrate them cheapo scales back in the day.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 2, 2007)

a quarter weighs 7 grams without the bag...depending on how big the bag..some weigh 3.5 grams some weigh more...best bet is to weigh it out of the bag


----------



## ToPeKOmsI (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks  for the reply ....  will do


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

an oz is 28 grams
a half is 14 grams 
a quarter is 7 grams 
and an eighth is 3.5 grams.
anyone who tells you anything diffrent is a damn dirty liar.

 p.s. that is out of the bag weight.


----------

